# Got Seeds!



## gcr6bk (Mar 1, 2006)

Yaaaaaaaahooo! i just got my blue mystic seeds from nirvana. I kno there good because of low order. But what else? Tell me about how growing it is and is it worth it?


----------



## Mutt (Mar 1, 2006)

congrats man. I just got my blue mystics on monday too. where did you order from? If GN what freebie did you get?

I started my NL. I want to breed my first batch (by the way all 6 I germed were viable  . Nirvana). I want more seeds. so I don't have to order again. I'll let you know on the blue mystic when I get mine going.

Note: before HC went off line. I checked out a grow journal growing Blue Mystic. they said it can get dank during flower. but not as bad as skunk or something.


----------



## gcr6bk (Mar 1, 2006)

thanks! i got mine off i think nirvanaseeds.com. I think im going to get some bid bud, should I? My friend might give me some NL seeds for free and im going to try and make northern berry.


----------



## gcr6bk (Mar 1, 2006)

actually got from Dr.choronic.com ( i think).


----------

